# Confirmation option on Line-up changes



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It would be nice if we could give some type of feedback from the TiVO if a line-up change is correct. I just got a notice on my TiVos that Fox Reality Channel has been deleted. I still get it and nothing has changed. 

TiVo should pop up a message to confirm similar to how they do in guided setup to make sure you have the correct line-up.


----------



## sgip2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fox Reality Channel is being discontinued on March 29th. It is being replaced with NAT GEO Wild.

http://www.foxreality.com/


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I saw that but it just happened to be the one stuck in my head. I also lost several others and some were deleted that I still get.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

what i'd like is a way to say "no, I don't want that channel in my guide" when they send a message - rather than having to go into your channel list to find and remove it.


----------

